# Tiger



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Swallowtail










As far as I know they have not sprayed for mosquitoes yet in Evanston, so we have a ton of butterflies.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice shot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

All I could think about when I saw the title and then saw a butterfly was: "Look at this horse."


----------

